# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Mangues para o Aquário Marinho

## Julio Macieira

*Mangues para o Aquário Marinho* 
 *Por: Anthony Calfo* *Traduzido por: Pedro Nuno Ferreira*

----------


## gleidson valerier

sou de Natal-RN , aqui tem de vários tipos de plantas salineiras aquantidade
tem que ser estipulada por litro para nã :SbRequin2:  o haver distúrbios na densidade da água do áquario ou podemos colocar se nem um tipo de restriçâo :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:

----------

